# Come facevano gli amanti di un tempo senza...



## Old fay (2 Novembre 2007)

...cellulari?


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...cellulari?


Non venivano scoperti!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...cellulari?


Con i pizzini...


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con i pizzini...








  what's???????


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> what's???????


Bigliettini...fatti scivolare in una tasca o recapitati da amici/che compiacenti...


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bigliettini...fatti scivolare in una tasca o recapitati da amici/che compiacenti...


Però guarda come son finiti giulietta e romeo. meglio gli sms, va!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2007)

*SMS? Sicura??*



Rita ha detto:


> Però guarda come son finiti giulietta e romeo. meglio gli sms, va!


Bacioooo!!!

Hai ricevuto il mio!??!?


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bacioooo!!!
> 
> Hai ricevuto il mio!??!?


Perfido


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bigliettini...fatti scivolare in una tasca o recapitati da amici/che compiacenti...


meglio gli sms......concordo......
io se me ne fossi accorta.....
zac.....via le mani del compiacente.......e forse anche altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





zac zac


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...cellulari?


Con la forza del pensiero... Si trasmettevano messaggi d'amore telepaticamente!!!!

















Oppure "Galeotto fu il libro e chi lo scrisse; quel giorno più non vi leggemmo avante"....


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...cellulari?


Guarda...rischiavano meno di essere beccati  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2007)

*E va beh....*

Guardiamo anche l'altra faccia del problema........ niente lettere d'amore, le mails sono un pallido surrogato, niente lunghe attese, niente piacere assoluto di riuscire a trovare il modo di incontrarsi,  etc......
Sarà più comodo e pratico oggi, ma....... è anche conseguentemente più scontato  e, naturalmente, più pericolosa questa facilità di rapporti. 
Spesso la prima persona ad essere trattas in inganno è proprio quella che crede alle facilità "clandestine"....
Bruja


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guardiamo anche l'altra faccia del problema........ niente lettere d'amore, le mails sono un pallido surrogato, niente lunghe attese, niente piacere assoluto di riuscire a trovare il modo di incontrarsi,  etc......
> Sarà più comodo e pratico oggi, ma....... è anche conseguentemente più scontato  e, naturalmente, più pericolosa questa facilità di rapporti.
> Spesso la prima persona ad essere trattas in inganno è proprio quella che crede alle facilità "clandestine"....
> Bruja


Vero Bruja, stavo pensando la stessa cosa.Soprattutto le lettere.Ne conservo tante, di amanti (nel senso di persone amate), amici. Gli sms fai in fretta a buttarli via... Triste, molto triste.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero Bruja, stavo pensando la stessa cosa.Soprattutto le lettere.Ne conservo tante, di amanti (nel senso di persone amate), amici. Gli sms fai in fretta a buttarli via... Triste, molto triste.


Ci son programmini che permettono di salvarli sl pc!


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci son programmini che permettono di salvarli sl pc!


Sì sì lo so. Ma è una questione psicologica. Prima li tenevo, poi quando la storia finiva aprivo una cartella, poi furiosa e furibonda buttavo la cartella. L'ultima volta ho cancellato tutti i messaggi...Tenendo solo quelli più recenti, almeno mi ricordo come stanno le cose sul serio.

Le lettere come fai a buttarle? La scrittura, l'inchiostro, la carta spiegazzata a furia di rileggerle. Con un amico ci scambiavano (via posta) cassette con la musica che piaceva ad entrambi, lui artista disegnava le copertine, libri con le dediche, cartoline le più strampalate da tutto il mondo... Sms mail sono freddi, veloci, istintivi...troppo... 

ps va bbuono sto diventando sentimentale, sarà l'età...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì sì lo so. Ma è una questione psicologica. Prima li tenevo, poi quando la storia finiva aprivo una cartella, poi furiosa e furibonda buttavo la cartella. L'ultima volta ho cancellato tutti i messaggi...Tenendo solo quelli più recenti, almeno mi ricordo come stanno le cose sul serio.
> 
> Le lettere come fai a buttarle? La scrittura, l'inchiostro, la carta spiegazzata a furia di rileggerle. Con un amico ci scambiavano (via posta) cassette con la musica che piaceva ad entrambi, lui artista disegnava le copertine, libri con le dediche, cartoline le più strampalate da tutto il mondo... Sms mail sono freddi, veloci, istintivi...troppo...
> 
> ps va bbuono *sto diventando sentimentale, sarà l'età..*.


Coraggio ancora pochi anni e poi diventi cinica ...come me!


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Coraggio ancora pochi anni e poi diventi cinica ...come me!


Più di quello che già sono? Aiuto... c'è una cura?????


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Più di quello che già sono? Aiuto... c'è una cura?????


Si ritorna alla casella iniziale (vedi altro post)...come al gioco dell'oca!


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si ritorna alla casella iniziale (vedi altro post)...come al gioco dell'oca!


No no, io mi faccio squalificare prima!!!

ps quale post?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

*complicato*

...più complicato scoprirlo...bisogna seguire ...più semplice spiare un sms...


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...più complicato scoprirlo...bisogna seguire ...più semplice spiare un sms...


Brutta cosa comunque, quella di spiare il cellulare del partner. Io l'ho fatto una volta sola, e ho promesso a me stessa di non farlo mai più...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Brutta cosa comunque, quella di spiare il cellulare del partner. Io l'ho fatto una volta sola, e ho promesso a me stessa di non farlo mai più...


Se avessi spiato prima ...avrei scoperto prima ...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no, io mi faccio squalificare prima!!!
> 
> ps quale post?


Lo tsunami...


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo tsunami...


Ahhhhhhhhh adesso ho capito. Beh sì la scintilla, la perdita del controllo, va bene. Solo in un senso però. Per il resto col cavolo che ci ricasco!!!!!


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se avessi spiato prima ...avrei scoperto prima ...


P/R  credo che una donna queste cose le "senta" molto bene, le prove servono solo a non farsi più illusioni... Almeno per me è stato così, con quel simpaticone del mio ex marito. Ovviamente la colpa era mia, non abbastanza presente e compiacente...


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...cellulari?


piccioni viaggiatori, segnali di fumo, rullo di tamburi....


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> piccioni viaggiatori, segnali di fumo, rullo di tamburi....
















  sììììììììì il ritorno alla natura, wow...


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sììììììììì il ritorno alla natura, wow...


bello eh? altro che cellulari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2007)

*...*

Non aveta mai visto "Messaggero d'amore"?


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non aveta mai visto "Messaggero d'amore"?


Bellissimo il film di Loosey.... un vero affresco sociale del tempo e delle convenzioni.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2007)

*l'occasione*

A natale, proprio data l'occasione specifica, mi capita di mandare alle persone più care, degli auguri scritti a mano in bella grafia, su carta pregamena, chiusa con un piccolo nastro, la ceralacca ed il sigillo..... so che li conservano e aspettano sempre quelli del'anno dopo.  
In questa realtà mediatica e di rete diventa una rarità dedicare tempo ed estro personale a queste forme di comunicazione.
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

Bruja, grazie a te ho ricordato un regalino che ho fatto tempo fa.
Aprile 2006: ero follemente (ma proprio follemente data la situazione) innamorata di un ragazzo. Avevo sempre voglia di fargli regali, di comprargli qualcosa che lo riportasse col pensiero a me. Un pomeriggio gli scrissi su una pergamena una poesia di Neruda, la arrotolai e la chiusi con un nastro di raso color rosso scuro. 
La sera stessa gliela regalai. Lui rimase stupito e mi disse di non aver mai ricevuto un regalo del genere, e mi promise che l'avrebbe sempre tenuta sulla sua scrivania. Ora siamo amici, ci sentiamo una volta al mese circa, e l'ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti mi ha detto che conserva ancora quella pergamena ed ogni tanto la legge....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2007)

*sta strega*



Bruja ha detto:


> A natale, proprio data l'occasione specifica, mi capita di mandare alle persone più care, degli auguri scritti a mano in bella grafia, su carta pregamena, chiusa con un piccolo nastro, la ceralacca ed il sigillo..... so che li conservano e aspettano sempre quelli del'anno dopo.
> In questa realtà mediatica e di rete diventa una rarità dedicare tempo ed estro personale a queste forme di comunicazione.
> Bruja


 
...copiona di una copiona...


andiamo in Vaticano valà...si sa mai che ci dice bene e riusciamo a infilare carta originale nella manica e cosi svoltiamo...( in galera 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


e mi compro una villa ottocentesca sul lago maggiore, e tu ci vieni pure tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bruja, grazie a te ho ricordato un regalino che ho fatto tempo fa.
> Aprile 2006: ero follemente (ma proprio follemente data la situazione) innamorata di un ragazzo. Avevo sempre voglia di fargli regali, di comprargli qualcosa che lo riportasse col pensiero a me. Un pomeriggio gli scrissi su una pergamena una poesia di Neruda, la arrotolai e la chiusi con un nastro di raso color rosso scuro.
> La sera stessa gliela regalai. Lui rimase stupito e mi disse di non aver mai ricevuto un regalo del genere, e mi promise che l'avrebbe sempre tenuta sulla sua scrivania. Ora siamo amici, ci sentiamo una volta al mese circa, e l'ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti mi ha detto che conserva ancora quella pergamena ed ogni tanto la legge....


 
brava, è lo stile che fa la differenza.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> brava, è lo stile che fa la differenza.


















Ma che firma ti sei messa:

Se non fate i bravi chiamo Ufo Robot...


vabbe' io chiamo ET
http://www.pavonerisorse.to.it/cinema/et.jpg


----------



## MariLea (9 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ...copiona di una copiona...
> 
> 
> andiamo in Vaticano valà...si sa mai che ci dice bene e riusciamo a infilare carta originale nella manica e cosi svoltiamo...( in galera
> ...


fosse stata sul lago di como ti chiedevo di venire anche io


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> fosse stata sul lago di como ti chiedevo di venire anche io


 
Questa impercettibile preferenza è forse dovuta a qualche "altro ospite celebre"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (10 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa impercettibile preferenza è forse dovuta a qualche "altro ospite celebre"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma certo signora, lei sa bene come sia fondamentale un buon vicinato al giorno d'oggi...


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ma certo signora, lei sa bene come sia fondamentale un buon vicinato al giorno d'oggi...


Ma secondo voi lo incontrano qualche volta il vicino illustre?


----------



## MariLea (10 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi lo incontrano qualche volta il vicino illustre?


pensi che no?
bisognerebbe informarsi con Veronica


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...cellulari?


credo assolutamente che non se la cavassero affatto...
allora si pensava solo a portare il pane a casa e non si perdeva del tempo utile per farsi l'amante...


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*cometa*



cometa ha detto:


> credo assolutamente che non se la cavassero affatto...
> allora si pensava solo a portare il pane a casa e non si perdeva del tempo utile per farsi l'amante...


 
Sei proprio sicura?  E comunque ammesso che il tenore di vita fosse comunque diverso, non è che ci fosse solo il basso proletariato,  credi davvero che i normali lavoratori (vedi statai etc...), i borghesi e gli abbienti non avessero amanti?  Magari anche se scomoda la situazione era più sicura...... nessun sms o mail da scoprire e le lettere o venivano distrutte o conservate in luogo segreto, quanto al telefono.... non era controllabile!  Secondo me erano più tranquilli e le mogli o i mariti meno facilitati a scoprire tresche.
Bruja


----------



## Old casa71 (18 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi lo incontrano qualche volta il vicino illustre?


Rispondo subito per sentito dire. Amici miei abitano di fronte ad esso! Dal balcone vedono il parco e villa annessa del personaggio famoso. Dice sia spesso a casa sul lago d'estate, gira sempre in moto e frequenta assiduamente il golf club di mendrisio, dove i fortunati soci (ingresso riservato) possono sorseggiare un thè insieme a lui tra una partita e l'altra. A parte si dice che piu' che thè sia usuale sorseggiare bevande ad alto contenuto alcolico non so' se mi spiego! Altro che nespresso!!!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quello li ci vuole per tornarea casa!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Rispondo subito per sentito dire. Amici miei abitano di fronte ad esso! Dal balcone vedono il parco e villa annessa del personaggio famoso. Dice sia spesso a casa sul lago d'estate, gira sempre in moto e frequenta assiduamente il golf club di mendrisio, dove i fortunati soci (ingresso riservato) possono sorseggiare un thè insieme a lui tra una partita e l'altra. A parte si dice che piu' che thè sia usuale sorseggiare bevande ad alto contenuto alcolico non so' se mi spiego! Altro che nespresso!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però ragazze...è da seduta dallo psicologo!!!! Un uomo così....fa sangue!!!! 
Non so se mi spiego....


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Però ragazze...è da seduta dallo psicologo!!!! Un uomo così....fa sangue!!!!
> Non so se mi spiego....


Ti spieghi, ti spieghi..... e npon serve neppure la traduzione!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei proprio sicura? E comunque ammesso che il tenore di vita fosse comunque diverso, non è che ci fosse solo il basso proletariato, credi davvero che i normali lavoratori (vedi statai etc...), i borghesi e gli abbienti non avessero amanti? Magari anche se scomoda la situazione era più sicura...... nessun sms o mail da scoprire e le lettere o venivano distrutte o conservate in luogo segreto, quanto al telefono.... non era controllabile! Secondo me erano più tranquilli e le mogli o i mariti meno facilitati a scoprire tresche.
> Bruja


Tradivano persone di tutti gli strati sociali, come adesso.
Si può tradire anche in uno scantinato, non sono necessari i motel.
E per scoprire il tradimento ci sono altri indizi e prove oltre gli sms...
Non sentiamoci di aver inventato nulla ...neppure tecniche amatorie: basta vedere Pompei o le tombe etrusche


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei proprio sicura? E comunque ammesso che il tenore di vita fosse comunque diverso, non è che ci fosse solo il basso proletariato, credi davvero che i normali lavoratori (vedi statai etc...), i borghesi e gli abbienti non avessero amanti? Magari anche se scomoda la situazione era più sicura...... nessun sms o mail da scoprire e le lettere o venivano distrutte o conservate in luogo segreto, quanto al telefono.... non era controllabile! Secondo me erano più tranquilli e le mogli o i mariti meno facilitati a scoprire tresche.
> Bruja


era certamente più sicuro avere le amanti, certo perchè non ti controllavano con cellulare...non potevi fare sgamo...e su questo concordo
cmq solo chi poteva permetterselo secondo me si faceva l'amante...ovvero la classe dei nobili...che non facevo un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera...punti di vista...è anche possibile che mi sbagli...


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*appunto*

E' vero che era possibile scoprire gli amanti comunque, ma la tecnologia che ha facilitato le trasgressioni ne ha anche facilitato la scoperta.....
Bruja


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero che era possibile scoprire gli amanti comunque, ma la tecnologia che ha facilitato le trasgressioni ne ha anche facilitato la scoperta.....
> Bruja


azzaccato...100 + la lode


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero che era possibile scoprire gli amanti comunque, ma la tecnologia che ha facilitato le trasgressioni ne ha anche facilitato la scoperta.....
> Bruja


Un tempo c'erano modalità diverse e se telefonando da fuori casa o in casa quando non c'era nessuno (non era possibile richiedere i tabulati) era anche però più agevole seguire i "sospettati" ...e non si poteva usufruire di alberghi che richiedevano che i documenti comprovassero l'unione in matrimonio di chi prendeva le stanze.
Veramente credo che siano solo cambiati i mezzi.
Del resto chi tradisce dice di aver trovato il grande amore unico e ineguagliabile nell'ufficio accanto ...quando si dice la combinazione o... i giochi del destino!


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un tempo c'erano modalità diverse e se telefonando da fuori casa o in casa quando non c'era nessuno (non era possibile richiedere i tabulati) era anche però più agevole seguire i "sospettati" ...e non si poteva usufruire di alberghi che richiedevano che i documenti comprovassero l'unione in matrimonio di chi prendeva le stanze.
> Veramente credo che siano solo cambiati i mezzi.
> Del resto chi tradisce dice di aver trovato il grande amore unico e ineguagliabile nell'ufficio accanto ...quando si dice la combinazione o... i giochi del destino!


 
Perbacco questa è la solita manfrina che viene propinata dai traditori.... non potevano, non sapevano, non hanno resistito, l'amore li ha travolti.... neppure fosse un caterpillar!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perbacco questa è la solita manfrina che viene propinata dai traditori.... non potevano, non sapevano, non hanno resistito, l'amore li ha travolti.... neppure fosse un caterpillar!!!
> Bruja


Ma è talmente patetico dire di aver trovato il diamante nell'immondizia quando invece spesso è il contrario...


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è talmente patetico dire di aver trovato il diamante nell'immondizia quando invece spesso è il contrario...


Ma tu hai presente gli afflati autogratificanti nel credere di essere tutti degli Abelardi e delle Eloise?........... credono di vivere un dramma d'amore e spesso è solo una farsa in cui si inventano dei ruoli di trascendente sentimento! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja.


----------

